# Azomite or Green Sand



## roadmaster (24 Aug 2016)

Have both product's, and am leaning towards trying Green sand 0-0-3 Iron,Magnesium,Potassium, along with trace mineral's, mixed with plain top soil as bottom layer, and cap It with product SafeT-Sorb for my 300 litre  low tech tank which I have just torn down and re-sealed.(after two year's soil is kaputt)
Also have Azomite, but am spooked a bit by the lead,mercury, and copper content albeit in small amount's.
Tank was previously soil/peat/cat litter mix with sprinkling of osmocote and capped with Black diamond blasting media.Did well for two year's
Just wondering if anyone here has maybe tried either of the afore mentioned product's in thread title, or heard of anyone who has tried either in the aquarium? Or thread's elsewhere.
My more sensible self say's to try it in smaller Tank so it can easily be tore down should disaster happen but I cannot just keep wondering,and the 300litre is ready/ripe for substrate/plant's.
The green sand look's promising and maybe I would just have to dose a little KNO3 an PO4 after a period of a couple month's considering organic's in soil.
I am teetering right on the edge of just going for it.
Not sure yet what % of the green sand to use in the mix, but will post it up when done making the substrate.


----------



## alto (24 Aug 2016)

Is there an analysis on Green Sand?


----------



## roadmaster (25 Aug 2016)

Yes,but I am not savvy enough to copy/paste and provide link's.
Other's may be more capable.


----------

